# Meet up location



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, thought it'd make it easier to see where people want to go. You can vote for up to all 5 if you have no real preference!

Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh God. know I have to go and look where Reading is....my geography of our Southern Regions is terrible..... ...It is southern isn't it, i bet it's bloomin up North now!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Pem, 

Reading is about 30mins south of Oxford!!! We are sat nicely in between both! I need to get thinking of places 

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

reading is really good for us... and its does have amazing shopping ladies!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Think it would be out for us, took me 3 1/2 + hours to get to Longleat earlier this year, have to stop with LO....no worries though, I am sure I will make a meet one day in the future

pem x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Pem, at the time of writing Birmingham is the lead runner anyway. 

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

how far is Birmingham from Portsmouth any ideas?


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

According to the RAC route planner it's about 150 miles, so maybe a three hour drive in good traffic?

Gina. x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Em, Have to agree with Gina. It took us about 2hrs-2.30hrs max from Southampton, straight up the A34 and so on!!!!

I would allow 3hrs to be safe!

X


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

took me a good 4 and half from Stoke to Portsmouth including sicky stop....LOL. So 3 hours should be about right to Birmingham, its a prtetty good drive..


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

were in Leeds and don't currently drive, Ben hasn't passed his test and I am not allowed to start lessons for medical reasons.

Lea
xox


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Brummy is looking good!!! 

anymore takers on the meet?!


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Bookmark


----------

